# Personal belongings in suit



## Amethyst (Mar 16, 2010)

Odd but simple question; where do you put things like wallets,purses,mobile phones etc while in suit? Do you lock them away somewhere, carrying them on you but hidden in the suit?


----------



## Arzus (Mar 16, 2010)

I've seen a few suits that have pouches, like a kangaroo.
I was actually thinking of this myself, I have to take alot of important medication as very specific times, so I may ask Kendra to add a pouch to my suit, (I know, not many foxes have pouches, but then again how many are stripy and neon colored!)
Other then that, if you have a friend not in a suit, have them hold onto things, or leave then locked up some place safe.


----------



## NoxTigress (Mar 16, 2010)

This is what handlers are for.  Not only do they keep an eye where you can't while you're in full suit, but they can hold onto stuff for you as well!

I've also seen people sew zipper pockets into the underside of tails and the like as well, for just such occassions.  With a bit of work (though this might not work if your suit is made of shorter fur or fleece) you could even potentially add in some regular pockets hidden by zip or velcro to stash things in.  But that's entirely dependant on the type/style of your suit.


----------



## DaxCyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Interesting question. 
Handler or friends is one solution.
Only bring things you can't get in a store plus a small phone, credit card or some spare change. If your regular phone is a tad big, then get a cheap small backup  without sim card. Most of it can probably be hidden in the footpads, head or carried around the neck if you got the space for it. But I guess our more experienced suiters can answer on that.

Or just let your character carry a bag or backpack.

NoxTigress' suggestion isn't too bad either.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Mar 16, 2010)

I have to carry things with me as well as they are necessary things I need in order to fursuit places.  I have to have a bar of soap, a paper towel, and my glasses.  Weird items yes, but my fursuit head has lenses in the eyes that can be taken out.  I cannot see anything without glasses but can't wear glasses in the head, so there's slots in the eyes for prescription lenses.  They fog up in seconds if you don't rub them with bar soap first.  The defogger works great for long periods of time, but on breaks in the headless lounge or whatnot I can fix them up again.  I wear a leopard fursuit, to carry my stuff I wear a matching leopard plush backpack.


----------



## kenai.kitty (Mar 16, 2010)

That's what they make butt packs for but you wear it in front.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 16, 2010)

The last time I went fursuiting was at a park. I packed a duffel bag full of picnic supplies, my camera, my phone, and other things. My two spotters were more than happy to fetch things for me, but having a bag-like thing to put them it came in handy.

I'm going to an anime convention in May, and I plan to wear a small backpack of some kind so that I can keep my room key and stuff in there.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 17, 2010)

I usually leave my stuff in my changing room. I don't travel much in suit while alone. if I am moving around a lot then I will give it to me handler. 
I got in the habit of putting dollars in my gloves so I can get at it when I know I need it.  mostly handler or carry a small bag or something.


----------



## InuAkiko (Mar 20, 2010)

My suit tail has a secret pocket 8D


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 20, 2010)

DaxCyro said:


> Interesting question.
> Handler or friends is one solution.
> Only bring things you can't get in a store plus a small phone, credit card or some spare change. If your regular phone is a tad big, then get a cheap small backup  without sim card. Most of it can probably be hidden in the footpads, head or carried around the neck if you got the space for it. But I guess our more experienced suiters can answer on that.
> 
> ...



Yeah but you see I can of have issues with having stuff not actually on my person. I don't like back packs either ( people can grab stuff without you noticing, especially in suit) I guess I could find an in character tote bag that I can have on me.


----------



## TDK (Mar 20, 2010)

Fanny pack, nuff said.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 20, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> The last time I went fursuiting was at a park. I packed a duffel bag full of picnic supplies, my camera, my phone, and other things. My two spotters were more than happy to fetch things for me, but having a bag-like thing to put them it came in handy.
> 
> I'm going to an anime convention in May, and I plan to wear a small backpack of some kind so that I can keep my room key and stuff in there.



OMG is it the one in Chicago?
I so wanted to go... but I don't have the money and it would have been so kewl since thats over my bday weekend


----------



## Keryu (Mar 20, 2010)

I sew a good size pocket into one of the sides and use an invisible zipper so it's pretty impossible to see~ I just keep my phone, wallet and key card in it~


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 21, 2010)

I just got my firsuit few days ago, and the tail has a zipper. Would it be good idea to store stuff in there? It has zipper so can fill the tail out so it dosent look flat or anything.


----------



## DragoonHowl (Mar 21, 2010)

could you put a pocket on the inside of the suit it would keep things close to you and you could get to it when you need it


----------



## WolfGlow (Mar 21, 2010)

make a pouch with a zipper on it?

I MAY do that, If I make a fullsuit xD


----------



## DragoonHowl (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah you wouldnt want things to fall out  ^_^ zippers are good haha


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 21, 2010)

VELCRO FTW


----------



## Miharu Okami (Mar 21, 2010)

My friend Keryu and I sews pockets into ours.


----------



## DaxCyro (Mar 22, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Yeah but you see I can of have issues with having stuff not actually on my person. I don't like back packs either ( people can grab stuff without you noticing, especially in suit) I guess I could find an in character tote bag that I can have on me.



No worries, I've got the same issue myself.
A smartphone, earjacks, glasses and a wallet bursting with cash/keys/cards/painkiller/etc, and that's if I'm traveling light.

The hidden compartment others have suggested sound good though.
Part handy, part magician trick. 

**Pats the body**
**Shows hand with nothing in them**
**Put hands behind the back**
**Produce a card/cash to pay for refreshments**


----------



## Itsuya (Mar 23, 2010)

I carry a backpack while suiting. Normally just a small stuffed animal one. Just have someone keep an eye out for me


----------



## Cruce (Apr 19, 2010)

Well I've only had partials, so I usually have a bag or pockets on my person. If I HAD a fullsuit, it would depend on the character honestly. If it was my tanuki puppy, I have a plush leaf accessory that opens in the back, and velcros shut that I carry, so I could put my phone or wallet in there. Or have a handler carry anything I needed. If I was in the bullterrier, I usually have a bag since my character is a Mod, and it goes with the outfit.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a partial, so that I can just put my wallet in my jeans pocket. But yeah, for folks with full suits, that's gonna be tricky. The backpack idea sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

If I had a pug fullsuit, I would think a  scarf with a hidden compartment may be good.


----------



## coolkidex (Apr 20, 2010)

My friend sewed a little pouch on the inside part of the belly... Worked fine, felt okay, as long as you weren't carrying bricks around in it.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 20, 2010)

My tail on my fursuit has a good sized tail. It has a zipper so can put filling in it to make it look full.
Might be able to put some stuff in there. Dont think  i would put important stuff tho. People might be able open it without me knowing. Unless i can find a way to simi lock it some how.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe if the tail is fluffy the fluff may hide the zipper?
But then again your a dragon.
Maybe you can get a diary lock and keep the key somewhere in your suit?


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 20, 2010)

Has anyone brought up the option of making a pocket on the *inside of the suit*??

Seriously, they do it in coats all the time. Wouldnt it be easier to just stick a velcro or zipped up pocket in the inside of your suit like, next to your chest or hip so that all you have to do is take your paws off, slip your arm back through the sleeve in the suit and wham, you can get into it.

*shrug*

If I ever make a FULL fursuit, im going to do that.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 20, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Has anyone brought up the option of making a pocket on the *inside of the suit*??
> 
> Seriously, they do it in coats all the time. Wouldnt it be easier to just stick a velcro or zipped up pocket in the inside of your suit like, next to your chest or hip so that all you have to do is take your paws off, slip your arm back through the sleeve in the suit and wham, you can get into it.
> 
> ...



How would one get at said pocket? 
A coat tends to button up to say, mid chest level, or can be worn open. it's natural to go for the pocket when it is open, when buttoned it is awkward but possible. 

Fursuits usually do up to the neck level. many have zippers, so while in suit it is impossible to reach into the suit to get at the stuff. You would pretty much only be able to get at it semi out of suit, and in that case why not just carry a wallet in shorts or something.

but yeah problem with the sleeve thing is sleeves can be awkwardly close, so it's extremely hard to shimmy around and get your arm in and out without the suit being really baggy.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 20, 2010)

Fay V said:


> How would one get at said pocket?
> A coat tends to button up to say, mid chest level, or can be worn open. it's natural to go for the pocket when it is open, when buttoned it is awkward but possible.
> 
> Fursuits usually do up to the neck level. many have zippers, so while in suit it is impossible to reach into the suit to get at the stuff. You would pretty much only be able to get at it semi out of suit, and in that case why not just carry a wallet in shorts or something.
> ...



You didnt read my post acurately.


Take off paw glove.

SLIP ARM BACK THROUGH SLEEVE...

The pocket would be located on the opposite side of whichever arm youre using so that you can just reach across your body and grab it on the inside.

The OP was talking about having to take medication.
A small pocket to do something like this is good... or you could store a cell phone or a small wallet... you can make the pocket as big or as small as you want.

Most of the suits that ive seen on youtube and various other places are big or "wide" enough for someone to slip their arm through it.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

I am getting a full suit soon, so I will be wearing army shorts with it to hold some of my personal stuff, and I'll probably add pockets on the inside to protect my valuables.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 20, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> You didnt read my post acurately.
> 
> 
> Take off paw glove.
> ...



yeah i edited after. it would really depend on the suit, and if that's the case why not just use the pockets of your shorts or something? I don't think i know anyone that goes naked under their suit.


----------



## Uro (Apr 20, 2010)

I put my hotel room card in my feets


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Uro said:


> I put my hotel room card in my feets


 Genius.
Why didn't anyone think of that?


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 20, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Genius.
> Why didn't anyone think of that?



Holy crap. SEriously.. awesome idea!!!


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Holy crap. SEriously.. awesome idea!!!


 I can just imagine him putting his hand in his footpaws for somereason.


----------

